# Joke ???



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JOE ASKS FOR 6 MONTHS OF RETRAINING FOR CATTLE GUARDS!
A few months ago President Obama received & read a
report that there were over 100,000 cattle guards in Colorado. Colorado ranchers had protested his proposed changes in grazing policies, so he ordered the Secretary of Interior to fire half of the cattle guards immediately! Before the Sec. of Interior could respond & presumably try to straighten Pres. Obama out on the matter, Vice Pres. Biden intervened with a request that before any cattle guards were fired, they be given 6 months of retraining for Arizona border guards. *Times are hard*, said Joe Biden, *it is only fair to the cattle guards and their families!*
And these 2 guys are running our country? I hope this is just a good story...made me laugh; trust you know what cattle guards are!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised in the least if a lot of cattle guards received retraining. Maybe they could be drain grates in wash bays eh?

Already dealt with a part of the new Obamacare bill. They started taking applications for people with pre-existing conditions first of July. Would have been great for the wife (congenital heart defects) _if _we would have had the extra $10,500 it would cost in premiums, deductibles and out of pocket expenses.

How's that^^^ for a joke??


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I could see that happening. LOL


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, being a cattle guard is a very tough and stressful job...check out the picture...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Good one James. Would have been great if you could have photo shopped Obama and Biden in there!


----------

